# Another Jujutsu Bum



## Darth F.Takeda (Dec 20, 2006)

All,

 Came across this forum on another site, good discussions and civillaty.

 I am a 2nd Dan in Icho Yama Ryu Aiki Jujutsu- Quantico Kai, under David Lamond. We also study Daito Ryu Aiki Jujutsu- KodoKai.
 I started the  arts in 83, under my step father , who studied in S.E. Asia, while in the USAF. He showed me things from TKD, Muay Thai and dirty fighting.
I studied TKD for a couple years as a teenager (O.K. who did'nt?=) but was expossed to Jujutsu, which made a strong impression on me.
I did some Choy Lay Fut, Goju and American Kenpo in my early 20s.
I came acrosss the Quantico Dojo about 10 years ago, and I have been  with  them ever  since. I knew they were teaching the kind of Jujutsu  I had been loooking for since 15, and a whole lot more.
Since then I have cross trained with Dave Wink's  Full contact FMA-IMA group,I  studied CQC (McCann's system) under Rod Taylor. I have also trained with Bruce H Chui, of Modern Arnis and Small Circle Jiu Jitsu.
  I have also had the priveledge of training with Lt.Col  George Bristol, founder of the Marine Corps Martial Arts Program, a few times. He was a student of Sensei Lamond in the early to mid 90s.
 I have entered 2 AAU Sport Jujutsu tournaments, but self and innocent protection is my main concern.
 I also study gunfighting.

Thank you for reading and SHUGYO!

 Dylan


----------



## MJS (Dec 20, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy! 

Mike


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 20, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## Kacey (Dec 20, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Drac (Dec 20, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..What an interesting bio..Looking forward to your posts..


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 20, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## kosho (Dec 20, 2006)

Welcome  
Never move back to move forward
 kosho


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Dec 20, 2006)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Darth F.Takeda (Dec 20, 2006)

Thank you all very much for the warm welcome.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 20, 2006)

Welcome to the group!

AoG


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 22, 2006)

Greetings an welcome to MT!


----------



## masherdong (Dec 23, 2006)

Hello and welcome to MT!


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 23, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Darth F.Takeda (Jan 26, 2007)

I Got to come back to this post more often.
Thanxs guys and this is a good website.


----------



## matt.m (Jan 26, 2007)

welcome to the board fellow joint lock fanatic


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 26, 2007)

Welcome to MT ... nice to have you aboard ... happy posting!


----------

